# I'm still pinching myself..



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I still dont believe I did it. I got on a plane and flew for 4 hours across state to Perth to support my sister, whose caring for her husband (he has m.n.d. )

I think I like it, is truelly awesome, being above the clouds, I have to get it in my head, that turbulence is not a bad thing. When the plane shakes, bad things wont happen. I really enjoyed when the plane tilts and turns to land. I had no idea, they slam on the breaks with such force, that irked me a bit, to me its like he thought he may not stop.

I will do that again, for sure. The earth is so beautiful from 37000 ft.

I really didnt have that much anticipatory anxiety, lots of excitement instead.

jenky


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jenkdora,

Good job! You didn't let SA keep you from your goal in joining your sister! By the way, what is MND? :stu

Congratulations,


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

That's great jenky! I remember the first time I flew and it was awesome for me too.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Jenkdora,
> 
> ! By the way, what is MND? :stu
> 
> ,


Its motor neurone disease. The messages from the brain are'nt being sent to muscles. He has the bulbar palsy type, respiratory region, tongue no longer works, swallowing spit will not be an option for him, he nearly chokes with every meal, has to be really sloppy wet food. He still has the use of hands, an american talking machine replaces his beautiful english accent. His muscles are wasting, he is in a wheelchair, his head is drooping. He is afraid of living, and wants to die. This disease is teminal.

I am so sad. I said goodbye to him, I gave him a cuddle and he rubbed my head, and I know I wont see him again.

If there is something I'm going to remember its this, his wife gave him a full body massage, because of this massage, he could lift his leg so it was'nt dragging. He had a smile that lit the whole room, he was so happy he could walk a little better for a few hours.

It would have been simplier to just say what MND was, without the ramblings, but I was aching to get this out.

jenky


----------



## simpsein (Dec 30, 2004)

I just flew for the first time back in September and had a similar positive experience, which was surprising cause I always said I would never get on a plane. Yet, I didn't have much anxiety at the airport before the flight. It might have helped a bit that for some reason my parents and I got bumped up to first class, a lot more relaxing. I got real nervous on take-off, cause the whole plane started to rattle and shake, I thought it was going to fall apart. But this was due to not knowing what to expect. Once we were in the air, it was nothing, like riding in a giant bus. I also was amazed at the sights when looking out the window.

The only bad part was on the way home, we hit some turbulence. I was at the window seat right behind the wing and I'm sitting there seeing the wing bending up and down.  Then the plane just drops a bit and I lift a little of my seat. I was terrified when that happened. After a minute or two it was smooth again and I was fine.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

It's great that you did that!  You must be so pleased you were able to make it. But I'm very sorry about your brother-in-law. :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jenkydora,

thank you for clarifying. I wasn't sure what MND was. It is good thing that you saw him then. You know you can learn a lot about the human spirit by what you did. That man makes do with what he can and his fighting the illness is proof. He still has his mind so you can still receive love from his smile and knowledge through his machine - kind of like Steven Hawking the famous physicist. Smart as all get out and is forced to use a machine as well. 

There is no need to apologize for venting. I have a feeling that you learned a lot from that trip; it's nothing anyone can take away - congratulations! :yes


----------

